# Fog lights



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Does anybody know if the OEM fog lights can be run without the headlights or DRLs being on? We get a lot of heavy snowfall where I live and I can’t see anything when I’m driving, I’m thinking about installing a set of OEM fog lights and it sure would be a massive bonus if they could be run independent of the headlights/DRLs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Only if you put in discrete wiring for them. If you use OEM wiring, no.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Cheap and has separate switch and wiring

Chrome Trim 2011-2014 Chevy Cruze Bumper Fog Lights +Switch+Bulbs Left+Right


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The OEM fogs will operate with the headlamp switch in the parking light position. In the US spec cars the headlamps (and drl's) will be off in this position.
You cannot override the drl's on your Canadian spec. Cruze.

Rob


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm almost positive I am able to run just the fogs on my car. Press button in for fogs and turn to the left to shut off headlights.

Edit: didn't see that your cruze is Canadian 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> I'm almost positive I am able to run just the fogs on my car. Press button in for fogs and turn to the left to shut off headlights.
> 
> Edit: didn't see that your cruze is Canadian
> 
> ...


Yeah, I’ve had my fogs installed for over a month now. Sadly, I can’t run the fogs independent of the headlights or DRLs, but I still like them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

They're nice to have. Are yoh running the oem bulbs in them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> They're nice to have. Are yoh running the oem bulbs in them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I changed the bulbs out for a set of PIAA Solar Yellow 2500k bulbs, they’re pretty nice in the snow, rain and fog so far since my 6000k LED headlights aren’t great with wet roads mainly.

Here’s a picture!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Really good looking cruze! Have you considered black bowties? I like the rack


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattJensen (Oct 24, 2017)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> Really good looking cruze! Have you considered black bowties? I like the rack
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!! And once it warms up I’m going to black to bowties out with some matte black vinyl. Really want to do it now but it’s -19 here right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

